# Missouri (the state) catfish pics



## live_4_quack

Thought I would post some Catfish pictures from Missouri.

Three hours of fishing. The white bass came up while we were catching shad so we caught twenty of them in 10 mins.

The one my buddy is holding goes 13lbs.

Don't know how this compares to where you guys fish up there, but thought I would put them on here.


----------



## NightWarrior

Nice fish you have there... Where in Missouri are you? Craig


----------



## live_4_quack

These were from Truman. We also go to Lake of the Ozarks and Grand Lake in NE OK to catch the blues. These three lakes are the only ones around here that I know of that have the big populations of Blues. I'm kind of a snob about my Catfish. I try hard not to catch Flatheads and Channels and if I do I shake them off the hook. :iroll:. After eating the Blues and Whites I kind of became spoiled.


----------



## NightWarrior

My wife is from KC and wants us to move to St. Joseph Missouri, I just dont know how the kittie fishin is their... Craig


----------



## live_4_quack

Well, you would have the Missouri River. They caught one over 100 lbs there a few years ago. It's loaded with all kinds of catfish. There are catfish in just about every body of water I know about down here. I don't think you would have any trouble finding some about anywhere you looked.


----------



## Gildog

Truman is what saved the soul of this MN/ND walleye fisherman when I moved down here...found a few spots to throw out a bait rig for cats or whatever, and cast for hybrids/whites. When they are on, it's all you can handle! and I have picked up a few walleyes here too. But it's just like up North--my wife usually catches the big fish of the day!

Congrats--looks like you had a great day! Was this just recently with the Corp running water after the floods? What general area were you fishing?


----------



## live_4_quack

We were between Fairfield and Osage Bluff. There was some current, but it seemed to make the fish bite.


----------

